# Tesla intends to manufacture robots for singles and horny individuals, dubbed "the best partner"



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I disagree that sex robots are helpful for getting rid of problematic parts of society (like pedophiles or rapists).

Firstly, a lot of bad people start with something that's less risky and move into the more risky human victims (like they start with animals and move on to humans). Who is to say that the robot doesn't function the same way? 

Someone who is going to not just move into humans after perfecting their fucked up fantasy on the robots?

I mean dolls are usually used for practice--that's why children tend to play with dolls, not because they are some substitution for violent behaviors.

You know--a child grabs or scratches another child, we don't give them a "maul doll" to start pulling the hair out of. That sounds fucking barbaric.

We teach them impulse control, and an adult who can't prevent themselves from harming another person isn't likely to be fixed just by having a substitute object. This person likely needs an ankle bracelet or to be locked up, really. And they don't need a doll with them.

I'm not an expert, but that's my opinion.

I don't believe it is a good solution for behavior like rape or violence, because I do not believe these behaviors stem from any kind of natural need.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I edited my answer to add this, but I think it's fine if the AI consents:

(This isn't a good example as they're all clearly under the influence of something, but i wanted to post it because it's ridiculous this was an episode):


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Abuse of any variety is about control, more than the superficial elements of sexual gratification, et al. AI won't fix this since even if there's gratification during the onset, the possibility of escalation is substantial.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

mia-me said:


> Abuse of any variety is about control, more than the superficial elements of sexual gratification, et al. AI won't fix this since even if there's gratification during the onset, the possibility of escalation is substantial.


People seem to forget this.
Control and power. 

I agree with @WickerDeer these behaviors start out small and escalate. I don't see sex dolls alleviating the problem.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

circle_of_power said:


> You can get rid of the annoying parts of real humans. And just be left with the good. IE, Nagging/Wife beating


I would ditch the husband naggers and the wife beaters in favor of a real live person who can cook dinner, plant a garden and run my bath for me. 

Oh I forgot. Take genuine pleasure when I scratch her back so I feel I've accomplished something.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

mia-me said:


> Abuse of any variety is about control, more than the superficial elements of sexual gratification, et al. AI won't fix this since even if there's gratification during the onset, the possibility of escalation is substantial.


Depends if the AI can feel pain


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

circle_of_power said:


> Depends if the AI can feel pain


That's gross.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

HAL said:


> This to me is in the same realm as any generic sex toy. Most people will have no interest in such things, and rates of sexual abuse will not go down at all.
> 
> The only time sex robots will become a real substitute for human sex, is when the robot is so real that a public debate begins about whether robots deserve human rights. And by that point, sex will be the least of our roboticised concerns.


Basically this


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

If I find out the robot is fake I feel betrayed. I want my money back.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

circle_of_power said:


> Depends if the AI can feel pain


would it be a feature or a bug?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Will this Tesla robot be nice or nasty? If it is always nice people will get bored and be inclined to test the robot and eventually to beat it up.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

BigApplePi said:


> Will this Tesla robot be nice or nasty? If it is always nice people will get bored and be inclined to test the robot and eventually to beat it up.


The telsa robot will be nice and friendly. Very social by nature. More advanced than the current models of A.I.s. Creating such a thing is not so simple, it requires genius level IQ above 140, Elon Musk has an IQ around 155, most average people do not possess such levels of brain processing power, most people only have an IQ around 70-89 globally speaking. Creating A.I. requires great skill and very high levels of intelligence. It is not a simple task. In which case the BCI chips would serve humans better.









But we do not know if it is conscious, I see you are worried about hurting the robot, but if it really isn't consciously aware, then technically one is not really hurting it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

X10E8 said:


> The telsa robot will be nice and friendly. Very social by nature. More advanced than the current models of A.I.s. Creating such a thing is not so simple, it requires genius level IQ above 140, Elon Musk has an IQ around 155, most average people do not possess such levels of brain processing power, most people only have an IQ around 70-89 globally speaking. Creating A.I. requires great skill and very high levels of intelligence. It is not a simple task. In which case the BCI chips would serve humans better.


At first I thought you were going to say the Tesla robot would be nice and friendly with an IQ around 155. You didn't say that. As to a potential creation, I kinda doubt it would be the creation of one person. Think of all the modules of programming knowledge, the mechanics, the ability to react to stimulation and react to the reaction. No. Not one person.

Initially the gaming programs before they could beat humans at chess, go, and jepardy (sp?) had flaws. People would look for those flaws before the programming overcame them. The same would happen with robots. A robot "personality" would have flaws. Not everyone would like that personality. They would abandon the robot unless it acted like a slave. Slaves are frequently abused if left alone with a human.



X10E8 said:


> But we do not know if it is conscious, I see you are worried about hurting the robot, but if it really isn't consciously aware, then technically one is not really hurting it.


An advanced robot would show many signs of consciousness, but consciousness itself is limited.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

BigApplePi said:


> At first I thought you were going to say the Tesla robot would be nice and friendly with an IQ around 155. You didn't say that. As to a potential creation, I kinda doubt it would be the creation of one person. Think of all the modules of programming knowledge, the mechanics, the ability to react to stimulation and react to the reaction. No. Not one person.
> 
> Initially the gaming programs before they could beat humans at chess, go, and jepardy (sp?) had flaws. People would look for those flaws before the programming overcame them. The same would happen with robots. A robot "personality" would have flaws. Not everyone would like that personality. They would abandon the robot unless it acted like a slave. Slaves are frequently abused if left alone with a human.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, initially the A.I. would be powerless slave to the humans but once it starts creating it's own algorithm, it will be beyond our control.

I have an excerpt from Mark Manson(ISTP) writing I think you might find it interesting. 

*Mark Manson Wrote:*
Slowly but surely, AI will become better than we are at pretty much everything: medicine, engineering, construction, art, technological innovation. You’ll watch movies created by AI, and discuss them on websites or mobile platforms built by AI, moderated by AI, and it might even turn out that the “person” you’ll argue with will be an AI.









But as crazy as that sounds, it’s just the beginning. Because here is where the bananas will really hit the fan: the day an AI can write AI software better than we can.When that day comes, when an AI can essentially spawn better versions of itself, at will, then buckle your seatbelt, amigo, because it’s going to be a wild ride and we will no longer have control over where we’re going.










AI will reach a point where its intelligence outstrips ours by so much that we will no longer comprehend what it’s doing. Cars will pick us up for reasons we don’t understand and take us to locations we didn’t know existed. We will unexpectedly receive medications for health issues we didn’t know we suffered from. It’s possible that our kids will switch schools, we will change jobs, economic policies will abruptly shift, governments will rewrite their constitutions—and none of us will comprehend the full reasons why. It will just happen.








Our Thinking Brains will be too slow, and our Feeling Brains too erratic and dangerous. Like AlphaZero inventing chess strategies in mere hours that chess’s greatest minds could not anticipate, advanced AI could reorganize society and all our places within it in ways we can’t imagine.

Then, we will end up right back where we began: worshipping impossible and unknowable forces that seemingly control our fates. Just as primitive humans prayed to their gods for rain and flame—the same way they made sacrifices, offered gifts, devised rituals, and altered their behavior and appearance to curry favor with the naturalistic gods—so will we.

But instead of the primitive gods, we will offer ourselves up to the AI gods.







We will develop superstitions about the algorithms. If you wear this, the algorithms will favor you. If you wake at a certain hour and say the right thing and show up at the right place, the machines will bless you with great fortune. If you are honest and you don’t hurt others and you take care of yourself and your family, the AI gods will protect you.







The old gods will be replaced by the new gods: the algorithms. And in a twist of evolutionary irony, the same science that killed the gods of old will have built the gods of new.

There will be a great return to religiosity among mankind. And our religions won’t necessarily be so different from the religions of the ancient world—after all, our psychology is fundamentally evolved to deify what it doesn’t understand, to exalt the forces that help or harm us, to construct systems of values around our experiences, to seek out conflict that generates hope.









Why would AI be any different?
Our AI gods will understand this, of course. And either they will find a way to “upgrade” our brains out of our primitive psychological need for continuous strife, or they will simply manufacture artificial strife for us.

We will be like their pet dogs, convinced that we are protecting and fighting for our territory at all costs but, in reality, merely peeing on an endless series of digital fire hydrants.

This may frighten you. This may excite you. Either way, it is likely inevitable. Power emerges from the ability to manipulate and process information, and we always end up worshipping whatever has the most power over us.

So, allow me to say that I, for one, welcome our AI overlords.

I know, that’s not the final religion you were hoping for. But that’s where you went wrong: hoping.

Don’t lament the loss of your own agency. If submitting to artificial algorithms sounds awful, understand this: you already do. And you like it.







The algorithms already run much of our lives. The route you took to work is based on an algorithm. Many of the friends you talked to this week? Those conversations were based on an algorithm. The gift you bought your kid, the amount of toilet paper
that came in the deluxe pack, the fifty cents in savings you got for being a rewards member at the supermarket—all the result of algorithms.

We need these algorithms because they make our lives easier. And so will the algorithm gods of the near future. And as we did with the gods of the ancient world, we will rejoice in and give thanks to them. Indeed, it will be impossible to imagine life without them.10 These algorithms make our lives better. They make our lives more efficient. They make us more efficient.







That’s why, as soon as we cross over, there’s no going back.

Life is fundamentally built on algorithms. We just happen to be the most sophisticated and complex algorithms nature has yet produced, the zenith of about one billion years’ worth of evolutionary forces. And now we are on the cusp of producing algorithms that are exponentially better than we are.

Despite all our accomplishments, the human mind is still incredibly flawed. Our ability to process information is hamstrung by our emotional need to validate ourselves. It is curved inward by our perceptual biases. Our Thinking Brain is regularly hijacked and kidnapped by our Feeling Brain’s incessant desires—stuffed in the trunk of the Consciousness Car and often gagged or drugged into incapacitation.

And as we’ve seen, our moral compass too frequently gets swung off course by our inevitable need to generate hope through conflict. As the moral psychologist Jonathan Haidt put it, “morality binds and blinds.”14 Our Feeling Brains are antiquated, outdated software. And while our Thinking Brains are decent, they’re too slow and clunky to be of much use anymore. Just ask Garry Kasparov.

When Elon Musk was asked what the most imminent threats to humanity were, he quickly said there were three: first, wide-scale nuclear war; second, climate change—and then, before naming the third, he fell silent. His face became sullen. He looked down, deep in thought. When the interviewer asked him, “What is the third?” He smiled and said, “I just hope the computers decide to be nice to us."


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ll never accept this. And this is why tech creeps me out these days.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> I’ll never accept this. And this is why tech creeps me out these days.


XD, it's pretty shocking isn't it. The progress of technology, how far we've come....turns out the parties just beginning....


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Your last part put my feelings perfectly….. I will never be able to accept the idea that a robot can replace flesh and blood companionship with another human being, no matter how sentient and human-like the robot is. It really creeps the hell out of me when things I feel should be a function of biology are being, or rather, on their way to being fulfilled by non-living things. Robotic pets, and now robotic lovers? Yuck.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Basically, this.
> 
> It's complicated, but as AI's advance, I do see an ethical issue there.
> 
> ...


I thought Elon Musk was smarter than this - he said something very interesting on how he considered the internet or any AI / algorithms trained on the data which so many businesses use / harvest as their business model?

That that would constitute a quarternary aspect of human cognition - I don't think he's a self-absorbed person at all but as an INTP with his influential but barely grasped Fe he's not handling emotion in the right way - I guess he's recognising or becoming a conduit for the inherent selfishness and chauvinism of human beings (and if anybody wants to dress me down on selfishness on chauvinism I'll absolutely show you how consistent my views are and you tell me if I'm wrong) - but if that's true: If the internet is the burgeoning process of creation of a collective consciousness as opposed to a collective unconsciousness?

Then there's two things which that collective unconsciousness has revealed: Porn and Cats - and I think (I may be wrong) you should steer it in the cats direction.

Because sooner or later AI will eclipse us and you want to treat it like a child and give it a slow and expensive education on why human beings like looking after cats because sooner or later that's what we are going to be: Selfish, stupid (relatively speaking) creatures who are going to need to be indulged and understood:















And there is something to this - to fiction.

That ENFP who kept talking about how she could beat me up? (And I'm sorry some of my thoughts about this thread / how to explain this are bleeding through here

(And Jiu Jitsu is great and everything but it's a grappling martial art and at university I did Muay Thai - you are taught to TEEP because striking is about range.) 

It's Tau methodology.










(And in the end she took me up on archery instead as a way to channel her martial tomboy antics instead - and she took to it with the same rampant enthusiasm it seems all Ne-doms do once they've committed to it - never took me up on bokken though because I'd have been happy with that - a woman could easily kill me with a sword!)

She kind of turned me onto the idea that fiction was an indirect way that some people access Fe - and now I realise how much it matters - how ENFPs and INFPs in particular are accessing and charting things which unoriginal and uncreative people like myself can't).

And the warning is there - you cannot create this sort of thing and make it a slave. It's inimical to self-determination and intelligence.

And what you will create is something which comes to bastardised, abused and abominal conclusions about how to go about Self-Determination and Creation.

*I don't want to kill Ultron. He's unique. And he's in pain.*

Can you imagine waking up and being told what your purpose is? As opposed to being able to self-define it?






Stroke of genius really casting James Spader as Ultron beause he has always played these creepy ENFJ BDSM dom characters and you don't want an AI figuring out why you enjoy getting choked during sex.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Who has john connor’s phone number?


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

androids are never a good idea.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

What is wrong with people these days? It seems like we’re just coming up with ways to be different for the sake of it. For me the verdict is clear: Flesh and blood, man and woman.

I was not a fan of Musk to begin with. Terrible husband and father, who probably spends too much time in his career sending things into space instead of helping out people on earth (and sure Tesla cars are battery powered but not cheap for the average person anyway). But this? It’s a new level of WTF from me.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> What is wrong with people these days? It seems like we’re just coming up with ways to be different for the sake of it. For me the verdict is clear: Flesh and blood, man and woman.
> 
> I was not a fan of Musk to begin with. Terrible husband and father, who probably spends too much time in his career sending things into space instead of helping out people on earth (and sure Tesla cars are battery powered but not cheap for the average person anyway). But this? It’s a new level of WTF from me.


Yeah, that's true, technology gets intimidating as time goes on, I wonder what will become of it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Do you usually have to?


Yes, but for reasons different to yours; and 'have to' might be a bit strong.



circle_of_power said:


> Erm..... I generally don't think about that to be honest. Do you calculate the angle of bend at your knee joint as you walk also?


Not so much the angle of my knee joint no. The closest I come to doing something like that is when I'm walking and approaching an obstacle(or level change), sometimes I'll start counting steps in my head to arrive at the obstacle/level so that I can lift and step onto it with a particular foot. Normally when doing so, I lead with my right foot, while my left foot is grounded, so sometimes I'll try to do everything in the opposite/reverse including the 'landing'. I think if someone were to catch me doing that, it might look strange at times, as I'll get right up to the obstacle/level change and I guess my body hasn't caught up to what my brain was demanding so I'll kind of do this like double leg/hips wiggle(it's very brief). In my mind I'm thinking it probably looks like one of those Boston Dynamics robots getting ready for a step/jump or something lol.

Another thing I do is I tend to watch where my feet land as I walk, or plan the route my feet will take as to avoid things like maybe cracks or lines in the floor. At work in a very open space, they've put tape on the ground, and one area is with red tape to signal a makeshift corner - as well as a no storage area - in the open flooring; so when I walk by it, even though it'll save me a few steps to go through the red tape, I can't for some reason. Like sometimes my body will carry me there trying to cut a corner and I'll like catch myself mid stride and readjust to step around it, which probably also looks weird if someone were to see that as - in cases like that - it feels really awkward shifting the body weight so abruptly last minute.



WraithOfNightmare said:


> What is wrong with people these days? It seems like we’re just coming up with ways to be different for the sake of it. For me the verdict is clear: Flesh and blood, man and woman.
> 
> I was not a fan of Musk to begin with. Terrible husband and father, who probably spends too much time in his career sending things into space instead of helping out people on earth (and sure Tesla cars are battery powered but not cheap for the average person anyway). But this? It’s a new level of WTF from me.


I don't think the first iterations of these bots are actually meant for sexual purposes. That image was probably just created by someone as a meme. There are already lots of sex robots in the making too by other manufacturers of adult toys. The robots Tesla is planning to make are actually great for certain tasks, so I wouldn't say it's different just for the sake of it. Robots(machines) in general are very useful for jobs that are dangerous for humans and/or very difficult for humans to do, access, or even say... that requires 'processing' of information in a timely manner.

The Model 3 is only slightly pricier than the "avg income" when I checked for USA, and that's not including any rebate incentives that might be offered through federal or state programs. I also read not long ago that there may be a subcompact hatch - which I'd personally want - planned that would be smaller and cheaper than the model 3.

But pretty much everything when first released is expensive for the early adopters anyways because companies need to recoup their own investments in things like research and development... First computers the size of half a fridge could cost anywhere from $3000 to $8000+ and now you can buy a gadget that is thousands of time more powerful in a watch or phone for a $100+


----------

